# GM bulletin for stone chips on cruze dog legs



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey guys, I work at a large GM dealer and just thought i should point out that there has been a bulletin released regarding stones being thrown up at the dog legs of the cruze chipping the leading edge of the 1/4 panel. GM has designed a clear decal that is to be installed in that area and in a lot of cases are repairing existing stone chips in those areas. Its not something they will tell you about, you have to inquire about it and it seems all the latest deliveries off the trucks have them installed allready.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Do you know the manufacture date after which this has been installed?


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

Im pretty sure all the 13's have them as well as the later 12s. mine was built in 08 12 and has them installed.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

very good, since mine left the factory 16 days ago so I'm assuming it has it, thanks!


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Is there a bulletin number?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Can you post a picture of the area covered by this bulletin? Thanks.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice, would this be listed in GMGlobalConnect?


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

i will try to get the # tommorow as well as the part #s for the decal kit. heres a pic i just snapped of it. yea i know she dirty lol raining a lot here.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

204cruze said:


> i will try to get the # tommorow as well as the part #s for the decal kit. heres a pic i just snapped of it. yea i know she dirty lol raining a lot here.
> View attachment 8539


What wheels are those? Like them a lot!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for the picture. I have the OEM mud flaps for this purpose. On a black car the OEM mud flaps are nearly invisible.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I really want to put the OEM splash guards on mine, or at least the rear ones. I know they aren't supposed to work with the RS package, but I'm hoping the rears aren't any different. I guess there's no way to really tell short of buying the set of four and seeing if they'll fit around the bumper.

I'd try to see if I could make the front ones work too, somehow.

Some day...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The OEM mud flaps wrap around the edge of the rocker panel, which is why they don't fit on the RS package. I'm surprised no one has developed mud flaps for the RS package. You definitely want them on the front as well as rear. I got them to help keep my car cleaner and they do work, despite what some posts on CruzeTalk indicate.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

oMAHONEYo said:


> What wheels are those? Like them a lot!


 http://www.rtxwheels.com/wheels/rtx/turbine.aspx


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

The front ones yes due to the side skirts, but I didn't think the area behind the back wheel was much different non-RS vs. RS. The bumper itself may dip down a little more in the back, but I'm not sure if the general shape of the back of the rear wheelwell is any different.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

204cruze said:


> Hey guys, I work at a large GM dealer and just thought i should point out that there has been a bulletin released regarding stones being thrown up at the dog legs of the cruze chipping the leading edge of the 1/4 panel. GM has designed a clear decal that is to be installed in that area and in a lot of cases are repairing existing stone chips in those areas. Its not something they will tell you about, you have to inquire about it and it seems all the latest deliveries off the trucks have them installed allready.


Is this stone chipping inevitable or can a proper door alignment/adjustment prevent these stone chips from happening?


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

Allignment of the rear door is part of the fix. the hinges on these use collared bolts so i remove the bottom bolts and replace them with non shouldered 13mm head galvanized bolts that look just like oem. good find on the wheels evo, they are rtx wheels and my cost on them was like 60 bucks a piece for my winter tires where as a gm steel wheel costs about the same. I have a set of LTZ rims and tires w/ 100km on them if that for sale as i want to put on a set of 20's in the spring


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

ok i have the bulletin # but it wont do any good for you guys unless you have access to si. I personally recomend that if you only have a few minor chips too touch them up instead of refinishing the full panel as i prefer factory paint if possible.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Why would we need access to SI? Just to get the time of day at the dealer? Im wondering if I would need to have chips already or can just bring in copies and have the film applied to PREVENT chips. I do have access to GMGC so printing copies is no problem.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Wouldn't cover some of the chips on my car anyhow. Oh well, good thing there's Collinite 476...


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

Time of day? is that some kind of joke? Its gm service info. u need a login to actually see the info that i posted pics of. no u dont need chips there... and i did post the pic with the part #s of said protect decals.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Did you read what I said? You stated "I have the bulletin but it won't do you any good unless you have access to si". Why is that? Thus my time of day comment. I've experienced where unless you have a copy or information on what you need/want you get the run around. I also said I looked it up on GMGC (yes under service info). That's GM Global Connect if you didn't figure it out. Not sure what the attitude was for, just simple questions. 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

This is a picture of my cruze after 68k miles on it. As you can see I have quite a few chips that are visible. The car is dirty keep in mind and after a wash even more will appear. I also have dealer installed splash guards which dont do a bit of good preventing these stone chips. I called up my dealer to ask about this bulletin and was told because my car is not covered by the bumper to bumper warranty anymore a repair / fix would cost me out of pocket.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

What attitude i just didnt understand what you said. yes you are aware of procedures and all but keep in mind very few others on the forum are not. I am just trying to help people out so they dont with a sandblasted dog leg like Cruzeecobluetopaz. I am sorry you have gotten the run around but thats why i posted pics so you can print off the pics i took of the paperwork and show them. Cruze eco.. here is a tip. when you talk to a service advisor, let them know your disapointed. they should do it under goodwill.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

204cruze... bad ass cruze submit that thing for Cruze of the Month.

I want those wheels... maybe next year i can take the dive.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

204cruze said:


> Im pretty sure all the 13's have them as well as the later 12s. mine was built in 08 12 and has them installed.


I ordered my '12 just a few days before the cutoff date for ordering '12s. My car does not have the film installed. Will double check the build date.

The film should be very easy to see if your car has it. Just look at the leading edge of the fender behind the bottom of the rear doors. Many vehicles have this same thing installed for the same reason. A good example of why the customers need to complain about issues like this - it drives improvements in future product.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey guys! I took the information from this thread and contacted my dealership. I gave them the document number and what the document stated. I also have chips on the dog legs of my car. My service advisors checked it and then talked with his warranty manager. I now have 27,000 miles on my car. They are going to repaint both sides and install the protective film at no charge to me because it is covered according to GM under warranty. 

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you for bringing this to our attention. I'm glad GM is stepping up to the plate here. I'll make a close inspection of my vehicle and contact my dealer to have these installed as a preventative measure.


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

Im glad It worked out for you nycruze! GM is building great cars and they do stand behind them. Of course you will have problems but every manufacturer will have issues with a new model release. remember its not always gm that refuses your warrenty claim as it is usually up to the dealer to go to bat for you. Thanks for the compliment ikermit, i have lots of plans for this thing over the next few months. would like to get a tune done but nobody has replied to me about it yet.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you 204cruze. Now what is interesting about this is that 3 weeks ago I asked the same question to my service advisor and I had the feeling that he kind of just blew me off. So in respect to that I just kind of let it go. It was not until the discovery of this thread that I decided to follow up on it using this new information to backup my complaint. Had this thread never been started then myself and several other people would have severely chipped dog legs and had to live with that. One day my service advisor even said to me, "Stay out of the forums. They will do nothing but fill your head with nonsense." I now truly understand why it is important for us as owners to come together in this type of environment and communicate with each other. Not only does the individual benefit, but so does the community at large.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

NP glad too help. I will continue keeping you guys updated on future tsb's ecm updates tcm updates recalls etc as i hear about them. as well i am can start posting pics of cruze cars in various states of repair so you can see what they look like under all the sheetmetal If you guys are interested.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> This is a picture of my cruze after 68k miles on it. As you can see I have quite a few chips that are visible. The car is dirty keep in mind and after a wash even more will appear. I also have dealer installed splash guards which dont do a bit of good preventing these stone chips. I called up my dealer to ask about this bulletin and was told because my car is not covered by the bumper to bumper warranty anymore a repair / fix would cost me out of pocket.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/138/1101021623.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




CruzeEcoBlueTopaz,
Have you been in contact with customer service in regards to your concerns? If you would like me to look into this further for you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer. Either way, please keep me posted and if you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

I think my '12 Cruze Eco has a build date of 6/12 and it has the color matching film already installed. Now my Cruze was swapped to my local dealer from a different dealer, so I'm not sure if the dealer that received the car from the factory installed them or not. As a side note, the original dealer also cut out the bottom splash guard and did a very nice job on that, clean edges and radiused corners. So maybe they took the extra step to use the color matched film. :question:


----------



## james e (Oct 10, 2012)

my cruze was also built in 08 12 and mine also has the clear decals installed and no antifreeze smell.


----------



## nielboy (Dec 8, 2012)

XtremeAaron said:


> Why would we need access to SI? Just to get the time of day at the dealer? Im wondering if I would need to have chips already or can just bring in copies and have the film applied to PREVENT chips. I do have access to GMGC so printing copies is no problem.


Aaron, are you able to scan those copies & create PDF's of them for us to print off for the dealers. I am in Canada & just bought a 2012 LTZ RS & I don't have those pieces of film applied to mine.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Does this bulletin pertain to all cruzes even with RS package.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

is this only for the RS version or all versions? it looks like u ahve the rs cruze


----------



## nielboy (Dec 8, 2012)

kfr291 said:


> is this only for the RS version or all versions? it looks like u ahve the rs cruze


I believe that it does...the area in question is the same on RS & non-RS models.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I just wanted to post an update on this as far as my specific Cruze was concerned. The paint chips have been fixed and the protective film installed. I hope you alll take the time to inspect your cars and follow through on this yourselves!


----------



## Tamike (Oct 3, 2012)

We have a 2011 Cruze 1T and had the same paint chip problem. We had BAD chipping on both sides, we live in OHIO. The first visit to the dealership they told me it was sandblasting from the road. I pretty much told them they were full of it and I was going to go further and investigate. That was when I found these forums, if it wasn't for this I would not have had any proof to uphold my information. Thank you all for posting. I then proceded to contact GM personally and started a complaint against the dealership. I called the dealership the next day and informed them what I had found and that GM would be contacting them about it. Oh boy, the phone calls from the dealership started. They definately wanted to help me out then. They painted both sides of our car, added the 3m protection and gave us a brand new rental all at no charge. We are happy with the results of the way the car looks, but very unhappy that we had to go to this extent to get the vehicle taken care of on the dealerships end. So my advice to everyone is push until you get what is owed to you especially when it comes to this. This should not be happening on a new vehicle especially after like a year or two. It is unacceptable and GM should be taking care of it at no charge and backing their products.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

wow this thread explains everything, Ive been wondering for awhile why my cruze has some random clear plastic part in these areas


----------



## nielboy (Dec 8, 2012)

Thankfully, we brought this to the dealerships attention and they fixed it without any fuss.

We didn't even buy the Cruze from them but will be servicing it with them since they were close to our place of work.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Tamike said:


> We are happy with the results of the way the car looks, but very unhappy that we had to go to this extent to get the vehicle taken care of on the dealerships end. So my advice to everyone is push until you get what is owed to you especially when it comes to this.


Unfortunately, the "face" of GM that everyone sees is the dealerships. Chevy could put out the best car in the world and the customer could still be unhappy with it based on poor experiences with the dealerships.

The best thing you can do (if possible) is visit different dealerships when encountering an issue, then stay away from the bad ones. Give your business to the dealers who care about their customers. If there is an issue with your car that is covered under warranty, GM pays the dealership to do the work so it keeps their people busy and safely employed.


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

That's great advice. I will be taking that advice to heart when I move to Idaho. My current Chevy dealership will literally bend over backwards for as my company has a major contract for our work vehicles here in phoenix. I get fleet pricing and any available incentives on top of that. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

i had a GM rep call me saturday after i had made a appt to get it fixed earlier in the week, she said that GM would not take care of it because the rock chippping was a enviromental issue and they don't cover that. I had a 3 way phone call earlier in the week with the Paint MGr of my dearlership, The GM rep and myself. The paint MGR asked if GM would take care of this and the GM rep said yes so we made a appt. to get my 2012 Chevy cruze fixed for the 3rd time. last time was about a yr ago and all they did was repaint the chipped area. Now a GM rep said that will not cover it and still thinks and tells me that GM will not take care of paint issues. I kept on telling her it was a defect in the doors not aligned right otherwise they would not be always chipped. Waiting for a call from the paint mgr now to see whats going on.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Give them the bulletin # from one of the other two threads for this concern.....although we agree on setting the door skin a bit "proud" ahead of the dogleg, there is also a published repair (warranty) for this.

Rob


Nevermind grego34.....looks like you're already on it.

These silly responses from dealers is why Chevrolet has a Customer Service Rep. watching our posts..you may be hearing from one of them tomorrow.

Rob


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

i talked to a superviser in charge over the"specialist" and he was no help saying the same crap! enviromental issue 
but i kept tryng to explain that the doors were not aligned properly! Just like help from GM


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Thank you 204cruze. Now what is interesting about this is that 3 weeks ago I asked the same question to my service advisor and I had the feeling that he kind of just blew me off. So in respect to that I just kind of let it go. It was not until the discovery of this thread that I decided to follow up on it using this new information to backup my complaint. Had this thread never been started then myself and several other people would have severely chipped dog legs and had to live with that. One day my service advisor even said to me, "Stay out of the forums. They will do nothing but fill your head with nonsense." I now truly understand why it is important for us as owners to come together in this type of environment and communicate with each other. Not only does the individual benefit, but so does the community at large.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3


Then they wonder WHY they don't get completely satisfied on their CSIs! Your service advisor sounds like a real doozy! The less you know, the less work he'll have to do! He's the kind of person that you do NOT want in the "service" department!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Unfortunately, the "face" of GM that everyone sees is the dealerships. Chevy could put out the best car in the world and the customer could still be unhappy with it based on poor experiences with the dealerships.
> 
> The best thing you can do (if possible) is visit different dealerships when encountering an issue, then stay away from the bad ones. Give your business to the dealers who care about their customers. If there is an issue with your car that is covered under warranty, GM pays the dealership to do the work so it keeps their people busy and safely employed.



What other face of GM are we going to see? The dealership represents GM, so if they give crappy service, it's up to GM to put some pressure on that dealer to get with the program! If GM can make a dealer spend $$$$$$$ redoing their buildings even if they are NOT old and rundown, certainly they can make the dealer improve their service department!

It's easy to say to visit different dealerships, but until you experience them yourself with your problem, you will not know how you are going to be treated. Even asking customers in a waiting room about their experiences might not be a good indicator because some people are more laid back and lax and not as concerned about their cars. To some people cars are just a method of getting from Point A to Point B. If they have door chips or noisy brakes etc., they may not care.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

My 2013 has it installed too and I was wondering what it was  Manufactured in Oct 2012 I think.


----------



## DonnieZcruzE (Nov 24, 2012)

Mine too, it has the decal and the panel underneath by the oil pan cut from the factory. Nice n clean. Same Build date.


----------



## Deadstick (Mar 18, 2013)

Anyone perchance have a pic of the shields? I installed invisible bras before (better plan for a large part of the day!). If not too difficult to get a hold of, I would rather just install these things *before* a problem shows up. Our car has less than 300 miles. Wonder how much to just get them from gmparts direct?


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

i talked to a superviser in charge over the"specialist" and he was no help saying the same crap! enviromental issue 
but i kept tryng to explain that the doors were not aligned properly!

if there is a sevice bulletin out on the issue i don't see how that can be a enviromental issue


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

I bought my car in May of 2011 and noticed the chips during summer of 2011. I had mentioned to the dealer that there should be some kind of 3M protective film like 99% of their other vehicles. They didn't want to do anything back then and just told me to order some mud flaps. So I went to a local body shop and had them touch it up and install some protective film and I installed some mud flaps. The only thing with what I got done was that the film wasn't covering a big enough space and now have chips above and below where the film is. I am beyond my "warranty" and was wondering, since there is a TSB for this issue, would they still have to perform the fix?


----------



## Savyy (Mar 28, 2013)

204cruze said:


> ok i have the bulletin # but it wont do any good for you guys unless you have access to si. I personally recomend that if you only have a few minor chips too touch them up instead of refinishing the full panel as i prefer factory paint if possible.
> View attachment 8542
> View attachment 8543
> View attachment 8544


Hello, this might be a stupid question but I was just wondering if this bulletin apply to Canada too before i contact my dealer, I cant find it on AllData so thats why I was asking 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tamike (Oct 3, 2012)

Just curious grego34, did you send an email to the customer service for GM (Stacy I think) on these forums with your complaint? That is how I went about my complaint about the dealership here in Ohio and got the ball rolling and it took about a day or so. They were a huge help, I had already called the dealership and let them know I filed a complaint and GM had contacted them personally but I went through these forums I made no calls to GM.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

grego34 said:


> i talked to a superviser in charge over the"specialist" and he was no help saying the same crap! enviromental issue
> but i kept tryng to explain that the doors were not aligned properly!
> 
> if there is a sevice bulletin out on the issue i don't see how that can be a enviromental issue


Hi grego34, 

I can certainly understand your frustration. I would like to help in any way I can. Can you private message me your full name, address, phone number, Vehicle Identification number, and approximate mileage on your vehicle please? 

Sincerely, 

Crystal L. - GM Customer Care


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

yes i did send a private message to Stacy with all of the information on my car! she did help and i got my doors repainted and 2 yrs of free oil changes but here it is again a yr later and the rock chips are back. i spent $149.00 on mud flaps from the dealer and was told it would help?? Wrong there. it would be nice to get a refund on that! i see other 2012's and some 2013's in a dealership lot with the 3m film on them. how long is that film supposed to hold up??

You can only repaint and refilm for so long but the rock chips do come back in the same area.. 

i see i have another GM rep(Crystal) asking for my car info and i will send her the same info.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I ordered the 3M film from the dealer for $10. I don't have any rock chips yet. But better safe than sorry. Took 2 minutes to install. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> I ordered the 3M film from the dealer for $10.


Do you happen to know the part number?


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Do you happen to know the part number?


yes if you could please list a part number we would all appreciate.

thanks


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

22907771
22907772


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

My dealership adjusted my door 'repairing' a water leak in my rear door on the driver's side. I have since started to collect stone chips in this very same area. I pointed it out to my service advisor and he pretty much just laughed at me. Not cool.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> 22907771
> 22907772
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Awesome - thanks!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

grego34 said:


> yes i did send a private message to Stacy with all of the information on my car! she did help and i got my doors repainted and 2 yrs of free oil changes but here it is again a yr later and the rock chips are back. i spent $149.00 on mud flaps from the dealer and was told it would help?? Wrong there. it would be nice to get a refund on that! i see other 2012's and some 2013's in a dealership lot with the 3m film on them. how long is that film supposed to hold up??
> 
> You can only repaint and refilm for so long but the rock chips do come back in the same area..
> 
> i see i have another GM rep(Crystal) asking for my car info and i will send her the same info.



Hi grego34

My apologies, I did check the inbox and have been waiting on your message. I am able to access the same inbox Stacey was using to make for a smooth transition with everyone. Can you resend it please?

Crystal L. GM Customer Care


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

i just sent you my info and i talked to the Paint mgr from my dealer and he said he had talked to the regional MGR and they will not help me because they have helped me twice already.

The 1st time i took it there the paint job they redid was not very good and they put 3m tape over it. you could see the chips still and he tried to telll me it was air pockets over the film.

I Even told MIke(paint mgr at dealership) that it wasn't right to no avail.

The 2nd time there the paint job was perfect but no 3m film but I bought mud flaps from them for $149.00 and Mike said that should take care of the problem.. It didn't. i am out $149.00 , paint is chipped and no help from anyone so far.. Everyone keeps saying its a enviromental issue but it isn't . i do have pics if you like to see them.. I love my car and i just came back from Tampa on a vacation with my wife! Drives great and gas mph was around 36

I had my chevy 2003 cavalier(New) for 10 years with NO chipping and here i have a 2012 Cruze with this problem in the same spots


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

just checking for any news on my car? its going in for a oil change and wanted some info for the dealer


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

New2012ChevroletCruzeSedan 1LT at the dealers lot where i bought mine!!


just came back from getting oil change at dealer and i noticed the molding on the door of this 2012 NEW Cruze.. The other 2012 & 2013's had 3m film.. have not heard from anyone yet on my problem.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

grego34,

That is something the dealer stuck on......door edge guard.

Rob


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

Just got a PVT message-->Greg,

I do apologize for the delay, we just finished our transition period. I was able to speak with your service adviser Jeremy in regards to your paint concern. We do rely on our dealers as our eyes and ears in the field. Paint is covered by GM against defects in material or workmanship under warranty. Scratches in the paint resulting in hail or stone chips or other impact are not covered under warranty. I understand your first two paint jobs were preformed under warranty by the dealer. Unfortunately, we will not be able to repair your vehicle under warranty because it is not covered. If there is anything else I can assist you with please let me know. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

This is *B*LLSH!T* GM---Its your design fault that we are getting rock chips!! all of the Cruzes at my dealership have 3m film! 2012 & 2013.. Why not my 2012??GM can't put on 3m film on my car like the film I have seen on all of the Cruzes at the dealership that I bought my car from?? They will not have that issue like my car does.. Why wasn't the protective film not put on my 2012 then??


----------



## 7becker7 (Apr 2, 2013)

Edit: If its not covered Ill prolly just do the 3m tape myself. I have a bunch coming in the mail.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

[h=4]6 Continents Built It. 60 Countries Love It. 6 Million Test Kilometres Proved It.[/h]
Where was this 6 Million km driven? After 6 million km, they never had a single stone chip on the dog legs???

"It logged over 6 million kilometres of real-world testing across six continents. It endured some of the harshest conditions on the planet, from the heat of the Saudi Arabian desert to the cold of a Russian winter — and from the mountain passes of the Alps to the mud of Thailand's monsoons. So what does that odometer reading tell you about Cruze? That it is all-new, yet its quality and durability have already been proven."

"Cold of a Russian winter" must not be as cold as a Canadian Winter, because I've also had my trunk latch fail twice due to the cold. lol​


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Abrunet85 said:


> "Cold of a Russian winter" must not be as cold as a Canadian Winter, because I've also had my trunk latch fail twice due to the cold. lol


Frigging Canadians... everything is all about them. 

I must be lucky, got through the Ottawa winter with a trunk that still works!


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Frigging Canadians... everything is all about them.
> 
> I must be lucky, got through the Ottawa winter with a trunk that still works!


We have two Cruzes a 1.8 LS M6 and a 1.4T LT AT. Two winters ago my wife had hers parked in the garage all the time and mine was in the driveway and she never had any issues with her trunk. This past winter mine was in the garage and hers in the driveway and I still had issues and she didn't have any.


----------



## 7becker7 (Apr 2, 2013)

Heard back from the dealer. He said his GM rep said its not covered. Saying its an environmental issue crap. From gravelroads and etc. So I said what about the bulletin and just tasked circles. So cool


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

7becker7 said:


> Heard back from the dealer. He said his GM rep said its not covered. Saying its an environmental issue crap. From gravelroads and etc. So I said what about the bulletin and just tasked circles. So cool


keep on complaining.. Its there fault that the doors don't line up properly!! i am still on them and will post whenever they respond.. Its totaly *BS*


----------



## Devildog8791 (Apr 13, 2013)

Can someone explain how the door alignment is causing stone chips? I guess I don't understand what the problem is. I will be going in for my first oil change in a little while and would like to get this taken care of while I'm in there. My build date is October 2011, so I assume it does not have the film on it. I will go out and look at it later today.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Devildog This is what was explained to me by my service manager at the Chevy dealership I go to. It has to do with the air flow around the car and the front tires throwing the rocks backwards. Some of those little stones and debris from your tires get thrown back and just happened to catch that little gap between your rear door and the dog leg. At least that's what he thought. Anyway I printed copies of that bulletin that is in this thread and took it to my dealership. They got that area resurfaced and applied a protective film. I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze Eco in Topaz Blue Metallic. My car at the time was out of factory warranty and it was not an issue because of the bulletin.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 7becker7 (Apr 2, 2013)

mines in full warranty and the bi***s wont do ****
Edit: even with seeing the bulletin


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

i know how you feel *7becker7*!! i am still fighting it!!






here is 1 pic


----------



## unhappycruzer (May 11, 2013)

I have a 2011 cruze that has already been in for repairs for water pump replacement, a/c condenser replacement (rock hit it?????), and is scheduled to have the second water leak repaired. What they will not fix are the NUMEROUS PAINT CHIPS in front of the rear wheel openings, much as described by many other posts. I have written to GM concerning this and am anxiously awaiting a reply.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

go on the web pages and look for customer support.. send them a private message.. They got with me on here..


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

just got a call from GM and they will not help me!! Its a environmental issue.

Same BS I got from the last GM rep.. A bunch of [email protected]!T 

Thanks for nothing GM.. I see how you take care of your buyers.. It took how many months and phone calls and emails for a simple paint and 3m job that would have taken a few hours to fix. And you didn't fix mine correctly or I wouldn't have had this issue..

Also my wife has a 2012 RS with no 3m film.. I asked if they could put it on for protection, for preventive measures(like the other cars sitting out in the sales lot) and Valerie(GM) said they will not unless she has a issue with the car.. So all of those 2012's and 2013's I saw in the sales lot that have the 3m film are ok, but I have to wait until something happens and wait for who knows how long again for my wife"s car to get taken care of.. been buying Chevy vehicles since 1987 with no problems until now!! I don't blame the dealership, I blame GM and there support!! *No support*. 

*This will be my last car from this company!!*


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

@2800 miles it just missed the **** 3m strip. 









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Can you post a picture showing how big of an area the 3M strip covers?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

it stops an inch below the top of the 17' ECO wheel. I can't get a good pic till the morning. I accidentaly found it but I suspect it's only been there no more than a day. I had that same side back door readjusted last week.


----------



## RedCruze (Sep 5, 2012)

oh that is nothing .... I have 51K on mine and nearly all highway. I have rock chips all the way down both side of the car, windshield, and front. I has rear ended a couple weeks ago but amazingly no major damage. my whole car needs to be re painted which I know there not going to to do. The damage is not my fault. 
This is do to dump trucks and poor roads. Happened in my Nissan too.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I live in the rust belt so I may invest in Rally Armors and sell the useless factory splash guards.


----------

